# probly a dumb questions...(green terror)



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

so im very new to the whole cichlid thing but i had a question out of curiosity....i went to this awesome fish store and got a green terror. well i searched pics of them and he dont look like one. but maybe he is. i dont know and id really like to know for sure...so is this what they look like when their young? and is their aanyway to know his gender at this time? (sorry for callin him a he lol habit..)
ps, sorry for the crapy pics but he wouldnt stop movin :x


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Definately not a Green Terror. No idea what it is though. And a 30 gallon tank would be totally unsuitable to keep a GT in anyway.


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

what part of ohio are you from because i went to a fish store and they had that exact same fish listed as a green terror


----------



## MikeTing (Jul 13, 2004)

Not a Green Terror but looks like it may be a hybred mix of a Green Terror with a Texas cichlid or something. They shouldn't be selling hybreds if that is in fact what it is. Looks like a pretty cool fish though.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I doubt that there is any green terror in that fish at all. Atleast no from the looks of those photos.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

neat fish though, I guess. Almost kinda looks like some sort of Thorichthys to me


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Agree, that doesn't look like a GT. I got my gt when it was small and it didn't look like that. I think it might be a good thing for you though since you only have a 30g for all those fish.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like our old juvie male green tex.


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh.... Well that kinda sucks. I always thought this guy was super smart or something. I live in Norwalk Ohio and got him from a place called neptunes cellar.


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

when to a pet store near me and that's definately not a gt it's pretty tho.....


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Not a GT. Not even the right continent. Its a CA cichlid most probably H. cyanogutatus, the Texas cichlid. Probably an LFS mix up. Someone may have forgot to change the lables and the bagger didn't know the difference. Nice fish though.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

fishlover301 said:


> Oh.... Well that kinda sucks. I always thought this guy was super smart or something.


Do you mean the fish store employee or the fish? It's almost uncomfortable how smart some of my cichlids are compared to the tropicals I have...

Matt


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

lol the owner of the fish store. He's called " the fish man " yeah well, not so sure about that now lol


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

It is a Green Texas (Herichthys carpintis), not Green Terror, easy mix up, reason common names are such a pain.

Either way, unsuitable for a 30g, and besides, even if it didn't grow to 10-12", it would just kill all your fish anyways, very aggressive.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

That is an awsome looking fish. But I agree, it's a green texas.Very unique. They get to 14" and will outgrow a 30 gallon for sure.

http://www.getahugetank.com/images/Gree ... ichlid.JPG

http://fins.actwin.com/fresh-pics/green ... ichlid.jpg


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my GT juvie...









very different colouring...


----------



## Cichlid-Power (Jan 7, 2006)

fishlover301 said:


> so im very new to the whole cichlid thing but i had a question out of curiosity....i went to this awesome fish store and got a green terror. well i searched pics of them and he dont look like one. but maybe he is. i dont know and id really like to know for sure...so is this what they look like when their young? and is their aanyway to know his gender at this time? (sorry for callin him a he lol habit..)
> ps, sorry for the crapy pics but he wouldnt stop movin :x


Hi fish lover, the fish you show a photo of is not a Green Terror, to me it looks like it's a young fish of Texas cichlid or carpinte. The shape color and marking get me think of those. Not Green Terror. Hope you did not bought just one fish??, at least 5-6 is good.
'
Alf Stalsberg(i) :fish: :fish: :?


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

well yes i did buy this fish. BUT im taking it back ASAP and telling this guy he messed up, its a green texas. NOT green terror. easy mix up i supose


----------



## Cichlid-Power (Jan 7, 2006)

fishlover301 said:


> well yes i did buy this fish. BUT im taking it back ASAP and telling this guy he messed up, its a green texas. NOT green terror. easy mix up i supose


_*Hi fishlover, you bought the fish but only ONE???? If we had talk about a Betta splendes male, one is okay, but not cichlids. I had no problems about this fish, and even much smaller I could have recognise this fish from a GT. It just show you that the knowledge of the fish seller is not very high!!

Alf Stalsberg :fish: :fish: :-? *_


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah well im not to good at tellin em apart...and im taking him back so it dont matter anymore


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I get you're taking it back, but I'd like to bring up a simple point. In a local fish store you're not going to find yourself H. carpintis. 99.99999999999999999% of the time it's a common texas (cynoguttalatum) because carpinte will be labeled as such and will be a little more expensive.

The fish looks to be a common texas to me all the way. I have bred and kept the common texas and will soon be getting H.carpintis and H.tourquise... (I'm a bit excited about the tourquoise)


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I get you're taking it back, but I'd like to bring up a simple point. In a local fish store you're not going to find yourself H. carpintis. 99.99999999999999999% of the time it's a common texas (cynoguttalatum) because carpinte will be labeled as such and will be a little more expensive.
> 
> The fish looks to be a common texas to me all the way. I have bred and kept the common texas and will soon be getting H.carpintis and H.tourquise... (I'm a bit excited about the tourquoise)


Dont blame you, they are beautiful fish. Saw some the other day and nearly got some myself (the turquoise). If only they had been a little less expensive.

I have to agree 100% that the overwhelming majority of the time the Texas cichlids at the average LFS are just that , Texas ciclids not H. carpintis. Though I have seen carpintis sold as texas on rare occasion.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

If you're trading it for a GT. Be sure you have a bigger tank within a year. You can use your 30gallon as a grow out tank.


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

nah im not getting more fish for now. im just guna take him back. hopfully get my money back but if not its cool. just $5 anyways


----------



## cindy28358 (Aug 2, 2010)

My GT looked like that when I bought them a month ago... It was impossible to tell if they were male/female then. Now there is a distinct difference between the 2. Was lucky to have bought a breeding pair as I noticed wrigglers in the tank yesterday. The male is about 3 inches and looks as your normal GT would, he doesnt have the huge bump on his forehead yet. The female has barely grown... She is much darker in color, almost charcoal instead of grey.


----------



## cindy28358 (Aug 2, 2010)

Totally renig on what I said on my last post.. I got home checked my pics from when they were younger and close but not close enough....


----------

